# Best drum libraries for brushed jazz drums?



## stigc56 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi
I'm about to record a show where there are quite a lot brushed jazz drums, so I need to find a drum library that excel in this area.
Any suggestions from you much appreciated!


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 14, 2019)

Only libraries I know is from Analogue drums - Royale, Pizazz and Smoker kits

https://www.analoguedrums.com/


----------



## Saxer (Jan 14, 2019)

My favorites

https://www.xlnaudio.com/products/addictive_drums_2/adpak/modern_jazz_brushes

https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Percussion_Complete/Vienna_Jazz_Drums#!Product_Info


----------



## Dietz (Jan 14, 2019)

May I humbly suggest VSL's Jazz Drums? I'm biased, of course, but I really think that it's one of the most underrated Vienna libraries.

_EDIT: @Saxer was faster! _


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 14, 2019)

I loooove the drums from ProjectSam’s Swing!. Use em all the time!


----------



## sean8877 (Jan 14, 2019)

The EZ Drummer 2 Jazz EZX has a pretty good brush kit. There are midi patterns that include the brush swirl

https://www.toontrack.com/product/jazz-ezx/


----------



## bryla (Jan 14, 2019)

I love the sound of ProjectSAM Swing! set and use it for most applications but it's not a versatile set. For that I would go for one of Saxers suggestions.

Also if you don't know it https://cinesamples.com/product/session-drummer is one that I use from time to time.


----------



## Maxfabian (Jan 14, 2019)

I suggest VSL Jazz Drums or Straight Ahead Brushes and Mallets. Here is a piece where I used the VSL Jazz Drums:



Cheers!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jan 14, 2019)

I do not own this brushed drum library so do not have any personal experience with it, but happened to notice that it was on sale for $9 (normally $29) this month so I thought I'd post a link. https://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/swirly-drums


----------



## artomatic (Jan 14, 2019)

Maxfabian said:


> I suggest VSL Jazz Drums or Straight Ahead Brushes and Mallets. Here is a piece where I used the VSL Jazz Drums:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!





That's some great piano playing there!


----------



## CGR (Jan 14, 2019)

artomatic said:


> That's some great piano playing there!


+1 
Very Tasteful!


----------



## pderbidge (Jan 14, 2019)

I hear good things about the VSL kit. For a good affordable option the XLN audio Jazz kits are good and for the seemingly more coveted kits, the Straight ahead samples drum kits get the most love for Jazz. The problem with the EZdrumner kits is the swirls are fairly generic and not customizable. This is especially where the other two I mentioned shine.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jan 14, 2019)

The Toontrack stuff is my current go-to for that sort of thing. I use it in Superior Drummer.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2019)

Until now I am still confuse thinking AD2 or EZD2  I like the sound of AD2 but I like the easy workflow of EZD2.


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 14, 2019)

Maxfabian said:


> I suggest VSL Jazz Drums or Straight Ahead Brushes and Mallets. Here is a piece where I used the VSL Jazz Drums:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Great work! Those flowing lines (and especially in your Slow Emotions piece) are really reminiscent of Brad Mehldau. Love it, I'll have to check out those VSL jazz drums...


----------



## skythemusic (Jan 14, 2019)

Toontrack Roots, brushes, rods SDX


----------



## stigc56 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks a lot for all your suggestions. I have a load of drum libs, but never considered the VSL. I bought Swing last year, but never used it. ;-(
The problem is that I need the 3/4 - jazz walz - with brushes and that a bit difficult to find.
Again thank you!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm a big fan of the VSL Jazz Drums. Many seem to not be aware of this library.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jan 15, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'm a big fan of the VSL Jazz Drums. Many seem to not be aware of this library.


It does sounds great (usual attention to detail by VSL) but the midi mapping pisses me of because i like to make my own map on the keyboard to play it in real-time.


----------



## Olivier1024 (Jan 15, 2019)

Have a look at Muletone Audio - Brazilian Series Drums
http://muletoneaudio.com/drums/

https://vi-control.net/community/th...day-sale-brazilian-series-drums-50-off.78119/


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 15, 2019)

If you're a logic user, the drum kit designer includes a couple of brush kits.
Also, NI 50's drummer has brushes. 
There was also a free brush kit by Sonic Couture at one point..


----------



## drumman (Jan 15, 2019)

ReelToLogic said:


> I do not own this brushed drum library so do not have any personal experience with it, but happened to notice that it was on sale for $9 (normally $29) this month so I thought I'd post a link. https://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/swirly-drums



Just a quick derail, please: Never heard of this. Nice find. You say you don't own it, but do you (or anyone) happen to know if it includes MIDI files? I didn't see a mention of whether it did or did not in the video or description. For $9, I might have to check this out.


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 15, 2019)

stigc56 said:


> Thanks a lot for all your suggestions. I have a load of drum libs, but never considered the VSL. I bought Swing last year, but never used it. ;-(
> The problem is that I need the 3/4 - jazz walz - with brushes and that a bit difficult to find.
> Again thank you!


The brush kit in AD2 has quite a few 3/4 beats ready for you.

EDIT: ooops, those shown are NOT from the brush pack, they are from the others. No 3/4 in brush kit at all I'm afraid.
Sorry...


----------



## windshore (Jan 15, 2019)

Toontrack has a few options, the Nashville kit has nice brushes, Jazz Kit, Roots. The down side is that the guys they use to program the included grooves - well, IMHO - aren't the greatest (or at least don't generally play the way I need) so included grooves only get you so far. If you're good at programing then it's not an issue and the sound is good.


----------



## stigc56 (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes there is a lot of drum libs out there but no 3/4 brushes.


----------



## DSmolken (Jan 15, 2019)

drumman said:


> Just a quick derail, please: Never heard of this. Nice find. You say you don't own it, but do you (or anyone) happen to know if it includes MIDI files? I didn't see a mention of whether it did or did not in the video or description. For $9, I might have to check this out.


I made it, so I can say - no MIDI.

Also working on another kit with sticks, mallets and brushes, might be ready in March... it also has similar stirs, this time on both the snare and the floor tom.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Jan 15, 2019)

http://straightaheadsamples.com/shop-2/sa-jazz-drums/


----------



## Johnny (Jan 15, 2019)

SillyMidOn said:


> http://straightaheadsamples.com/shop-2/sa-jazz-drums/


Second this! Closet to an actual jazz drummer's sound, performance and tuning.


----------



## Larry Dickstein (Jan 15, 2019)

+1 for Straight Ahead! brush library


----------



## SoundChris (Jan 16, 2019)

Well for Jazz I stil use Toontrack EZX Jazz and Straight Ahead! Jazz Drums + Brushes & Mallets. So far I am happy with all three products. I have heared that the Jazz Drums for AD2 (Modern Jazz Sticks / Brushes) are also said to be very cool but didnt have the chance to test em myself.


----------



## TimCox (Jan 17, 2019)

It's a full bundle of three kits now but I've gotten good use out of wavesfactory's brush drum kit.

https://www.wavesfactory.com/legacy-drums/


----------



## stfciu (Jan 19, 2019)

stigc56 said:


> Yes there is a lot of drum libs out there but no 3/4 brushes.



You can always try looploft. They have great brush bundle. I am not sure what you mean by 3/4 brushes. Cinesamples also have nice tone.

But generally while I was looking for the most comprehensive brush drums I confirm what others said...vsl than sas


----------



## re-peat (Jan 20, 2019)

I like *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/PremierBrushes.mp3 (these)*. (Haven't been able to get similar results with any other library, and I have quite a few.) They're from an older Premier Soundfactory library, 'Historic Jazz Drums' which, sadly, is no longer available.

_


----------



## stigc56 (Jan 20, 2019)

stfciu said:


> You can always try looploft. They have great brush bundle. I am not sure what you mean by 3/4 brushes. Cinesamples also have nice tone.
> 
> But generally while I was looking for the most comprehensive brush drums I confirm what others said...vsl than sas


It's just jazz waltz 3/4!


----------



## stigc56 (Jan 20, 2019)

Well funny enough Groove Agent 5 and Simon Phillips Jazz drums are real nice too.
Thanks a lot for all your input!


----------



## Maxfabian (Jan 25, 2019)

stigc56 said:


> Well funny enough Groove Agent 5 and Simon Phillips Jazz drums are real nice too.
> Thanks a lot for all your input!



Hi again! A little late maybe, but this is a good example of how convenient the Straight Ahead Brushes And Mallets can sound, and it is in 3/4. Hope you enjoy 

. 

Cheers!


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 25, 2019)

windshore said:


> Toontrack has a few options, the Nashville kit has nice brushes, Jazz Kit, Roots. The down side is that the guys they use to program the included grooves - well, IMHO - aren't the greatest (or at least don't generally play the way I need) so included grooves only get you so far. If you're good at programing then it's not an issue and the sound is good.


I have to agree with this - the grooves sometimes seem a bit heavy handed and lacking in finesse, but if you're a good programmer you can easily refine them to your tastes.

Here's a quick bounce of the Toontrack Roots Brushes Kit with one of their 3/4 Jazz 'Jam Tracks' (ie a full improvised track rather than an assembly of 4 bar sections).


----------



## GtrString (Jan 26, 2019)

The most useful Ive found is the Addictive Drums kit already mentioned, the ones i Projectsam Swing (1), and the brushes packs from The Loop Loft which has a very well defined sound..


----------



## stfciu (Jan 26, 2019)

Maxfabian said:


> Hi again! A little late maybe, but this is a good example of how convenient the Straight Ahead Brushes And Mallets can sound, and it is in 3/4. Hope you enjoy
> 
> .
> 
> Cheers!




This is really good! I must say I wouldn't guess if you did not tell. Just wondering are the drums the only vi used here?


----------



## AllanH (Jan 26, 2019)

Addictive Drummer has several brushed kits. I have a few and like them.


----------



## Maxfabian (Jan 26, 2019)

stfciu said:


> This is really good! I must say I wouldn't guess if you did not tell. Just wondering are the drums the only vi used here?



Thanks mate! Glad you liked it It is Ravenscroft 275 and Straight Ahead Bass. So the only real instrument is the sax. 

Cheers!


----------



## stfciu (Jan 26, 2019)

Maxfabian said:


> Thanks mate! Glad you liked it It is Ravenscroft 275 and Straight Ahead Bass. So the only real instrument is the sax.
> 
> Cheers!


Wow


----------



## Quasar (Jan 26, 2019)

Olivier1024 said:


> Have a look at Muletone Audio - Brazilian Series Drums
> http://muletoneaudio.com/drums/
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...day-sale-brazilian-series-drums-50-off.78119/


I have EZD2 Nashville and Jazz EZX, but these Muletone Audio drums sound effing great, and seem to have a very appealing, organic quality that is a very different flavor than the Toontrack stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Carson (Jan 26, 2019)

I second Straight Ahead Brushes/Mallets. Picked up reading this thread. Just used on a gig


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 26, 2019)

THX for clarifying 'Brushes & Mallets' lib from Straight Ahead.  
Seemed right choice, but 'Jazz Drums' confused a bit.


----------



## stfciu (Jan 26, 2019)

When it comes to brush drums I always look at the sweeps and the way you can control it. From what I saw till now from the walkthroughs/demos Vienna jazz drums does that in the most perfect fashion. What are your thoughts?

P.S. Multone indeed sounds very effing interesting


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 26, 2019)

ThomasL said:


> The brush kit in AD2 has quite a few 3/4 beats ready for you.
> 
> EDIT: ooops, those shown are NOT from the brush pack, they are from the others. No 3/4 in brush kit at all I'm afraid.
> Sorry...


When you buy the VI you get a choice of packs. I chose the jazz ones for brush patterns.


----------



## Almapercus (Mar 2, 2020)

pfmusic said:


> Only libraries I know is from Analogue drums - Royale, Pizazz and Smoker kits
> 
> https://www.analoguedrums.com/


Got the Pizazz kit. Sounds great! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 28, 2021)

Olivier1024 said:


> Have a look at Muletone Audio - Brazilian Series Drums
> http://muletoneaudio.com/drums/


Hi @Olivier1024 ,

Thanks for bringing this library to my attention.

I needed to get some Brushed Drum kits, so I just purchased these Muletone Audio *Drums* Library, mainly for the brushed drums.

I also got the new Fluffy Audio *Jazz Drums Brushes* Library. https://www.fluffyaudio.com/shop/jazz-drums-brushes/ .

I'm also checking one more Brushed kit library, *Brushify Pro* by Sampleson. https://sampleson.com/brushify-pro-brush-drums-vst.html#getit


Cheers,,
Muziksculp


----------



## jmauz (Apr 28, 2021)

Bah if anyone ever needs a brush part let me know. I'll record it live for ya. 30-year brush vet here. :D


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Olivier1024 ,
> 
> Thanks for bringing this library to my attention.
> 
> ...


Let us know what you think...I'm shopping...I think!


----------



## redlester (Apr 29, 2021)

Moonkits by Sonic Couture.






Moonkits | Soniccouture







www.soniccouture.com


----------



## rrichard63 (May 9, 2021)

The intro price for Fluffy Audio's Jazz Drums - Brushes ends tomorrow. Very tempting indeed. But I already have (in alphabetical order): Analogue Drums Pizazz, Native Instruments Abbey Road Drummer (complete). Soniccouture Moonkits, Straight Ahead Samples Brushes and Mallets, Toontrack Roots SDX (complete) and VSL Vienna Jazz Drums.

Oh, and I also have coupons for five XLN Addictive Drums ADPaks that I'm thinking of using on jazz drums including brushes.

It's up to you: either convince me that I need another jazz brushes library or convince me that I don't. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Consona (May 9, 2021)

These sound great, the sound of brushes is really nice and soft (some libraries use stiffer brushes and the sound is rather harsh instead of gentle) and I love it has 4 toms. How can anyone live with less than 4 toms?


----------



## YahmezTV (Aug 31, 2021)

Consona said:


> These sound great, the sound of brushes is really nice and soft (some libraries use stiffer brushes and the sound is rather harsh instead of gentle) and I love it has 4 toms. How can anyone live with less than 4 toms?



I wonder...which lib will make my hands work like that guy in the video's? mindblowing....


----------



## freakinarteest (Sep 1, 2021)

https://www.loopsdelacreme.com/kick-n-brush 

Kontakt Library

It's on sale for ~$40 thru Sep 4 
There are some very nice niche instruments here, and all at 50% off for a few more days...


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Olivier1024 ,
> 
> Thanks for bringing this library to my attention.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for point these two interesting libraries out...

Cheers,

Max


----------



## JohnG (Nov 26, 2021)

Saxer said:


> My favorites
> 
> https://www.xlnaudio.com/products/addictive_drums_2/adpak/modern_jazz_brushes


^^ this is the one I just used for a rom-com. It sounds quite convincing to me; it was only on a few tracks, so I didn’t “stretch” the library beyond the normal sounds.

Have fun!


----------



## applegrovebard (Nov 26, 2021)

The Muletone brushed drums are currently $15.99- a 60% reduction. Looks like a great deal.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Olivier1024 ,
> 
> Thanks for bringing this library to my attention.
> 
> ...


Out of all of these what has become your favorite? I'm looking right now and stuck between straight ahead samples brushes and mallets and milestones Brazilian drums. 
I'm looking to do dark ambient brooding jazz, slow spacey ballads. Want some really nuanced brushers and possible drums for stuff with more pep. 
These two sound the best, straight ahead seems maybe more versatile? Maybe not. Muletone already has a bit more room sound and ambient vibe to it in a good way which is already blending well when I was jamming along to the walkthrough with my OT sax. haha. 

Opinions on which I should grab?


----------

